# Help, having to log in to read member only threads



## turmeric (May 7, 2007)

I can't find the problem, I keep being told I'm not logged in. I think I've logged in 11 times by now. Will probably have to do it again to post this. The funny thing is; the recent post page says I'm logged in! Help!


----------

